# Donovan pinscher



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Did not know this existed


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks like a straight up mixture of a Doberman and an APBT without the black and tan colouring.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Little Wise Owl said:


> Looks like a straight up mixture of a Doberman and an APBT without the black and tan colouring.


 Yeah but zero Doberman was used in making the breed, and very very little APBT


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Someone here a few years ago started a thread about this breed - I was floored how neat they looked! Awesome body proportions, IMO. Just....neat looking.


----------



## cma48 (Mar 30, 2014)

It doesn't look like it is registered with the AKC. It seems like it could be considered a designer mutt, like a poogle. But the big difference between a poogle (or anything similar) and this breed is that it is not being bred just for looks. When I looked up videos of Donovan Pinschers most videos I got were them being put to work; schutzhund, police training, etc. It looks like an intense dog.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

cma48 said:


> It doesn't look like it is registered with the AKC. It seems like it could be considered a designer mutt, like a poogle. But the big difference between a poogle (or anything similar) and this breed is that it is not being bred just for looks. When I looked up videos of Donovan Pinschers most videos I got were them being put to work; schutzhund, police training, etc. It looks like an intense dog.


There are a number of unrecognized breeds being ethically bred for good purposes. Some of them are working towards recognition, some breeders don't care.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

cma48 said:


> It doesn't look like it is registered with the AKC. It seems like it could be considered a designer mutt, like a poogle. But the big difference between a poogle (or anything similar) and this breed is that it is not being bred just for looks. When I looked up videos of Donovan Pinschers most videos I got were them being put to work; schutzhund, police training, etc. It looks like an intense dog.


 Lots of REAL breeds aren't registered with the AKC the AKC isn't the only registry, and some people cross dogs for working purposes, some for pets, what is the issue if they are being properly bred and cared for?


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow, a muscular and intense looking breed. I've never heard of them before, thanks for informing me of them. I love learning about new breeds!


----------



## cma48 (Mar 30, 2014)

> Posted by Adjecyca1
> 
> Lots of REAL breeds aren't registered with the AKC the AKC isn't the only registry, and some people cross dogs for working purposes, some for pets, what is the issue if they are being properly bred and cared for?


I don't have an issue at all if any dog (mutt or not)is being bred, for any purposes, properly. I even am opposed to breeding certain pure bred dogs to their akc standards b/c I feel even if they are coming from a reputable breeder they still have health issues, which can only be changed by changing standards. It was just the first time that I personally have seen a "designer mutt" , so-to-say, that seems to be bred for working purposes. I probably should have made it more clear in my last post that this is just a personal observation based on my own experiences, which I guess is limited compared to others on this forum.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I heard about them before they seem to be a mix of APBT and random Mastiffs like Presa and Fila,as well as some GSD and Rott in them. Created for protection work but are still pretty rare and haven't caught on. A lot of the ones I've seen looked less APBT than the pics you've shown.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

cma48 said:


> I don't have an issue at all if any dog (mutt or not)is being bred, for any purposes, properly. I even am opposed to breeding certain pure bred dogs to their akc standards b/c I feel even if they are coming from a reputable breeder they still have health issues, which can only be changed by changing standards. It was just the first time that I personally have seen a "designer mutt" , so-to-say, that seems to be bred for working purposes. I probably should have made it more clear in my last post that this is just a personal observation based on my own experiences, which I guess is limited compared to others on this forum.


We have a very popular mix here of American Bulldogs and Catahoulas bred for hunting. Mostly used for hog dogs but they are used for other game as well. The "breed" though often an F1 mix has been around for over 100 years and they are bred specifically for working vs appearance. "Texas heelers" are also popular here, a mix of ACD and Aussies bred to be an all around farm and livestock dog. I've never heard of this breed before, it is very interesting.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

cma48 said:


> It was just the first time that I personally have seen a "designer mutt" , so-to-say, that seems to be bred for working purposes.


The whole "Labradoodle" SD breeding program comes to mind, and it seems to have fallen short of gaining any legitimacy for one reason or another. 

Can't say I've ever seen / heard / read about Donovans in actual service, personally. However, proponents claim it is the law enforcement K9 of the future.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Very neat looking dogs! I love that brown one from the first post!


----------



## Melle (Aug 9, 2013)

Very intense, striking-looking dogs. I like the third.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

There such a striking dog breed, but would be way too much dog for me. I love the 5th dog down.


----------



## CountryBeagle (Feb 10, 2012)

If you remember the girl from PBC with the Dobe named Silence, if I recall correctly she has a couple of them?


----------

